# What worked for me



## Keziah (Jun 18, 2016)

I was suddenly hit with a really bad bout of chronic constipation starting a holiday, and no laxatives appeared to work, if I took 4 ducalax or 2 or 3 aloe lax max, which is over the recommended dose, I could go a few days later but movilac and other stool softeners did not appear to work. I tried dosing with castor oil, nothing. Generally my pattern is having a bowel movement every few days which has always worked fine for me.. The constipation went on for about 2 months until I discovered oxy powder which was a godsend, it worked as per the instruction. I then tried the formap diet as I did not want to be using oxypowder for ever, but I gave up 2 weeks later noticing no discernible difference. I am a vegan anyhow so don't eat dairy and I have tested negative for gluten intolerance. I also read that the fodmap is primarily for Ibs d sufferers, however miraculously after giving up the formap and going back to my usual diet,I returned to normal, so either going on it and coming off it kickstarted my system, or it could be any of the below 
I started eating a few Dates and strawberries my last snack of the evening and eureka bowel movement the following day. Which makes me wonder if what one eats before going to bed is more important than the rest of the day.
I had started l glutamine every morning 2 weeks earlier, did the supplement benefits just kick in
Also I started eating a lot salted peanuts during the day, could it be the salt and fat and protein From the salted peanuts I needed, usually I skip breakfast, oats disagree with me, and just eat an apple for lunch. Anyhow it's always good to hear what works for people, and the above is what worked for me.


----------

